# Mercedes Sprinter any good?



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been thinking of trying out a Sprinter for my next service van but what worries me is I haven't noticed any othere plumbers using one. Does anybody have some insight about the Mercedes Sprinter for use as a service truck


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I drove one for a couple months while working for Mr Rooter.
I really liked it.
Lots of room and comfortable to drive


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

You might want to wait for the end of the year for the new Ford t-250 van!!!!

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2012/03/ford-transit-to-get-diesel-for-us-.html

http://www.themustangnews.com/content/2011/10/ford-transit-drifts-into-the-states-in-2013/


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

From what I heard, money you saved on gas mileages is pizzed away on the chroic repairs and down time.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> From what I heard, money you saved on gas mileages is pizzed away on the chroic repairs and down time.


 
Your talking about the Sprinter ???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Your talking about the Sprinter ???


Yeap...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Yeap...


 
That's why im going to look into the new ford with the hackney box:yes::yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ford diesels suck. Injector go bad and are prone to cracking if you idle for a long time such as using your van for a power source.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

New Nissan fullsize van looks pretty awesome on paper!


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

The owner picked up 2 Mercedes cutaway 1 with a supreme corp service box and the other with a Knapheide service body. The first truck was supposed to become my truck before I moved out the field to a office position. That truck has been nothing but problems, blown hoses, code issues. Make sure that there is a service center near you. We had to ship the truck off island for repair.


Has anyone seen either one of these Izuzu's. I personally am not a fan of a LCF due the condition of the roads here. The ride can be a pain in the arse. But the Reach looks interesting.

http://www.isuzucv.com/reachvan/index.html

http://www.isuzucv.com/nseries/index.html


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

pilot light said:


> New Nissan fullsize van looks pretty awesome on paper!


 
Keyword is paper!!!! At 1st, i was thinking of getting one until my buddy purchase one. The only thing i hate about it is the shelving system that comes with the van:no: The only shelves that comes with the Nissan NV is the standard shelve that any cargo van would have.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> The owner picked up 2 Mercedes cutaway 1 with a supreme corp service box and the other with a Knapheide service body. The first truck was supposed to become my truck before I moved out the field to a office position. That truck has been nothing but problems, blown hoses, code issues. Make sure that there is a service center near you. We had to ship the truck off island for repair.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen either one of these Izuzu's. I personally am not a fan of a LCF due the condition of the roads here. The ride can be a pain in the arse. But the Reach looks interesting.
> ...


 
The problem with the reach is the $$$$$$$$$ ABOUT $65,000


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> The owner picked up 2 Mercedes cutaway 1 with a supreme corp service box and the other with a Knapheide service body. The first truck was supposed to become my truck before I moved out the field to a office position. That truck has been nothing but problems, blown hoses, code issues. Make sure that there is a service center near you. We had to ship the truck off island for repair.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen either one of these Izuzu's. I personally am not a fan of a LCF due the condition of the roads here. The ride can be a pain in the arse. But the Reach looks interesting.
> ...


 My bro has a nissan he is trying to accept its looks, but loves the van !


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Love my Sprinter.

Crazy mileage.
Good room.
Very good ride.
Excellent brakes.
Very smart transmission.
Excellent turning radius.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Keyword is paper!!!! At 1st, i was thinking of getting one until my buddy purchase one. The only thing i hate about it is the shelving system that comes with the van:no: The only shelves that comes with the Nissan NV is the standard shelve that any cargo van would have.


 You can get an upgrade now looks sweet!:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*As always, history always repeats itself*

with vans that once were. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_N-soJsgZad0/S6zatOs08JI/AAAAAAAAAkk/QBCX9MuJ1A4/s1600/CIMG1616.JPG.jpeg


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Women not included. :whistling2:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Friend of mine in the fire engine service bought one of those sprinter's to haul around their extrication tools for demonstrations. Less than 80,000 miles the engine blew up 10k for a repair and they sold it as is rather than repair it. This van was meticulously maintained by fire engine mechanics who have to be absolutely by the book! I realize this is not the norm but if it is you that it happens to can you take the hit vs gas engine replacement for around $3,000


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Ive looked at the Nissan and realy liked it. Lots of room and some clever inovations that make life in the field easier. Price is not to bad.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Deizel sprinters will nickle and dime you to death..

the high gas mileage you get will all go towards repairs 
someday down the road....

just be sure that you have a good deizel mechanic in the 
family or one near by that you can trade out plumbing for
service work .... or that sprinter can be sitting for a long while
waiting to be repaired


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What brand of diesel does the sprinter have?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't imagine spending over $40K on a work van. 

Unless you paid cash, your finance charges would eat up all of your savings in gas.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

American Pickers seem to like theirs.....


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I prefer the vans with the outside boxes. Makes it much easier to organize tools and quickly access them while keeping some interior space open for materials.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I just spoke to a delivery guy today he has a sprinter he said they suck, their a safety feature for anti skidding or something he says that feature get him stuck alot


----------

